# Falsche Format



## ken1 (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

ich bekomme ein fehler in diesem code (zeile 29 siehe unten code) falsches format...?

[JAVA=42]for ($yr = $year, $age = -1; mktime(0, 0, 0, $month, $day, (int)$yr) < $today; $yr++, $age++);}[/code]

wie könnte es richtig sein ?
Danke!


----------



## Noctarius (25. Jan 2011)

Das ist kein Java!


----------



## SlaterB (25. Jan 2011)

ich vereinfache dir die Codezeile auf normales Niveau;


```
for (int i=0; i<5; i++);}
```
fällt dir jetzt etwas auf?
welchen Fehler das gibt hängt auch von der Umgebung ab

wobei das auch nichtmal richtiges Java ist, PHP?


----------



## Final_Striker (25. Jan 2011)

vielleicht so

[JAVA=42]
for ($yr = $year, $age = -1; mktime(0, 0, 0, $month, $day, (int)$yr) < $today; $yr++, $age++)
{
   ... tu was  

}[/code]


----------



## kodela (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo ken1

versuche doch einmal, Deinen Code sauber zu strukturieren. Hättest Du das gemacht, wäre Dir vermutlich auch aufgefallen, dass es in Deinem Code eine schließende geschweifte Klammer gibt. Die öffnende dazu fehlt.

Ich habe Deinen Code einmal in dieser Form geschrieben:


```
private void test() {
        int $yr, $year = 2010, $day = 25, $age, $month = 1, $today = 25;
        for ($yr = $year, $age = -1; mktime(0, 0, 0, $month, $day, $yr) < $today; $yr++, $age++) {
            ;
        }        
    }
    
    private int mktime(int a, int b, int c, int month, int day, int yr) {
        return 0;
    }
```
Da wird nur noch die leere Anweisung in der test()-Methode kritisiert.

Gruß kodela


----------



## ken1 (25. Jan 2011)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> ich vereinfache dir die Codezeile auf normales Niveau;
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



es ist php,leider angegebene code auch eror

danke!


----------



## ken1 (25. Jan 2011)

kodela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ken1
> 
> versuche doch einmal, Deinen Code sauber zu strukturieren. Hättest Du das gemacht, wäre Dir vermutlich auch aufgefallen, dass es in Deinem Code eine schließende geschweifte Klammer gibt. Die öffnende dazu fehlt.
> 
> ...



momentan schaut es so...:-( ich bin kein coder sorry 

[JAVA=42]if(!$birthday) {
$age = "No info";}
else
{list($year,$month,$day) = explode("-", $birthday);
$today = time();
for ($yr = $year, $age = -1; mktime(0, 0, 0, $month, $day, (int)$yr) < $today; $yr++, $age++);}[/code]


----------



## kodela (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo ken1,

Du wurdest doch auf die falsche Klammerung hingewiesen.

Ich habe noch einmal Deinen Code strukturiert, so wie Du es ja auch könntest, und dann sieht man doch überdeutlich, dass die for-Schleife in der Luft hängt.

```
if(!$birthday) {
    $age = "No info";
}
else {
    list($year,$month,$day) = explode("-", $birthday);
    $today = time();
    for ($yr = $year, $age = -1; mktime(0, 0, 0, $month, $day, (int)$yr) < $today; $yr++, $age++);
}
```
Gruß, kodela


----------



## ken1 (25. Jan 2011)

kodela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ken1,
> 
> Du wurdest doch auf die falsche Klammerung hingewiesen.
> 
> ...



DANKE  an alle eber der fehler besteht noch immer....

#kodela was ist anders bei deiner code oder übersehe ich etwas...danke


----------



## kodela (25. Jan 2011)

Hallo ken1,

Du frägst, was an meinem Code anders ist, als an Deinem. 

Es ist grundsätzlich nichts anders, der Unterschied liegt nur darin, dass Du Dir nicht die Mühe machst, Deinen Code ordentlich zu strukturieren. Würdest Du das machen, dann könntest Du auch sehr viel leichter das feststellen, was ich Dir bereits geschrieben habe, Deine for-Schleife hängt in der Luft. Was wird in dieser Schleife gemacht?

Weiter ist mir aufgefallen, dass Du $age einen Text zuweist ($age = "No info"). Danach müsstest Du $age als String definiert haben.

Dann sieht man aber in der for-Schleife, dass Du $age inkrementierst ($age++). Das kann man aber mit einer String-Variablen nicht.

Was soll dieser Code:

```
list($year,$month,$day) = explode("-", $birthday);
```
Du kannst doch einer Methode keinen Wert zuweisen.

Ich empfehle Dir, entweder sauberen Code zu schreiben, oder wenn Du meinst, dass Du kein "coder" bist, dann das Programmieren lieber zu lassen.

Noch eine Frage: Was sollen Deine Präfixe "$" in Deinen Variablen. In java beginnen Bezeichner von Variablen grundsätzlich mit einem Kleinbuchstaben. Deine Schreibweise ist mehr als verwirrend.

MfG, kodela


----------



## ken1 (25. Jan 2011)

kodela hat gesagt.:


> Hallo ken1,
> 
> Du frägst, was an meinem Code anders ist, als an Deinem.
> 
> ...



ok ich werde mal weiter testen...ich denke das ist php oder ? 
best regards


----------



## Andi_CH (25. Jan 2011)

ken1 hat gesagt.:


> ok ich werde mal weiter testen...ich denke das ist php oder ?
> best regards



Wenn du nicht mal den Unterschied kennst ----- oh my god ;(


----------



## JohannisderKaeufer (26. Jan 2011)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> Das ist kein Java!



Naja $-Zeichen sind als Variablen Namen durchaus erlaubt.
Wenn auch unüblich.

Und der Rest seines Codes im ersten Post ist bis auf die missglückte geschweifte Klammer Java-Konform.

Mehrere Variablen deklarieren, sowie inkrementieren ist erlaubt.


----------



## SlaterB (26. Jan 2011)

die Fehlermeldung 'non well formed numeric value encountered...' ist immerhin klar PHP  ,
aus einem zweiten Post, wurde zwischenzeitlich gelöscht


----------



## kodela (26. Jan 2011)

JohannisderKaeufer hat gesagt.:


> Naja $-Zeichen sind als Variablen Namen durchaus erlaubt.
> Wenn auch unüblich.
> 
> Und der Rest seines Codes im ersten Post ist bis auf die missglückte geschweifte Klammer Java-Konform.
> ...



Niemand hier hat etwas anderes behauptet.

kodela


----------

